# Those dumb moments you made in your Games that got you killed or a game over



## Byrd (Apr 24, 2014)

Like the title says, list your moments...

Battlefield 4... rush into an area head-on full of tanks trying to recapture a post.

Final Fantasy X - once cast reflect on a boss I think it was the second Seymour Battle and forgot I cast it and proceed to help him kill my party.


----------



## Platinum (Apr 24, 2014)

The majority of my stupid deaths come in either dark souls or me getting angry at a guy that killed me in an FPS and trying to rush back to that same spot.


----------



## teddy (Apr 24, 2014)

Walking dead in view of the enemy or security cameras in splinter cell


----------



## Hunted by sister (Apr 25, 2014)

"oh hey a shiny" *walks towards shiny* *dies to various things*

//HbS


----------



## Naruto (Apr 25, 2014)

Platinum said:


> me getting angry at a guy that killed me in an FPS and trying to rush back to that same spot.



Two days ago in Battlefield 3 a random guy bitched about his team (our team) so I checked the scoreboard for a second and noticed he was 11th place with a nasty K/D ratio, so it's not like he was fucking fantastic either, a fact I made sure he was aware of.

This of course enraged the guy, so he switched teams the next round and informed me he was going to "kick my ass", and I told him that based on his track record I wasn't going to quake in my boots.

He talked trash for the entire round and continued to suck but I never ran into him until the last two minutes of the game, when I helped capture a point. I killed him from a blind spot, nothing he could have done. I didn't say anything.

He comes rushing back to the same spot, I'm reloading my assault rifle so I switch to my revolver and shoot him in the face.

TL;DR what are the odds that was you?


----------



## Lortastic (Apr 25, 2014)

Used my X-Potion on my Zombified Yuna and game overed myself.


----------



## Xiammes (Apr 25, 2014)

MGS3 - I went to go throw a poison dart frog at the Fear to poison him, only to realize at the last second it was just a normal frog, it was too late and the Fear regained stamina.

Another Fear moment, I was purposely getting shot with the arrows because if you don't remove them and the wounds naturally heal they stay inside you for the rest of the game and looks pretty hilarious, I died so many times testing the limit.


----------



## Nep Nep (Apr 25, 2014)

Quake 3, usually when trying to shoot a bitch and not paying attention, thus tumbling down into a deep dark black pit of instant death, lava, acid, or fog. 

FF <- Fucking any of them, pretty sure everyone has made a mistake on at least one ff lol. 

Pokemon -> usually forgetting to change party order before the champ, then having to take a hit upon switching out and possibly losing


----------



## Overwatch (Apr 30, 2014)

Every time I bum rush something on online games.


----------



## ClandestineSchemer (May 7, 2014)

I was playing an older game and was on my last life.
I reached a lake and jumped in it to see, if there were any items hidden. 
Turned out that game didn't support swimming and my character drowned.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 7, 2014)

That new game I'm playing Mitsurugi Kamui Hikae, during a round on very hard mode I accidentally evaded before stunning the mass of enemies around me and thus got raped by a fuck ton of weapons...  

So many weapons...


----------



## Linkofone (May 7, 2014)

I was farming items on MS then I died because I ran out of potions.


----------

